# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pyetje në lidhje me hyperkalceminë

## ☆Angie☆

Hellllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppp !!!

Jam duke zgjidhur ca ushtrime të fiziologjisë, pyetje multiply choise që kanë rënë nëpër provimet e viteve të shkuara dheeeeeee më ngeci sharra në gozhdë  :i ngrysur: 

Thuhet që :

*Në rastin e Hyperkalcemisë faza Plateau është e shkurtër.*

E vërtetë apo e gabuar?

_E vertetë_, sepse kështu thuhet edhe në libër :ngerdheshje:  Vetëm se, libri nuk e shpjegon Pse-në. Të miat janë vetëm hamendësime.

Ndonjë që më ndihmon?

Flm paraprakisht!

----------


## gloreta

Angi shih njehere kete.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperkalz%C3%A4mie

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Angi shih njehere kete.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperkalz%C3%A4mie


rrofsh lal, por unë e di çfarë është kjo sëmundja etj.

Është fjala për hyperkaceminë në zemër.

E kam të qartë se ndikimi i simpatikusit shkurton fazën Plateau, dmth ai ndikon mbi fosforilimin e kontrolluar nga cAMP të Troponin I duke bërë që Ca të vihet më shpejtë/më shumë në dispozicion, duke qënë se afria për lidhjen me Troponin I është e inhibituar.

Përveç kësaj, lirimi i kanaleve të SR-së gjatë fazës së kontraktimit si edhe kontrolli mbi SR-Ca-Pump gjatë fazës së relaksimit aktivizohet/bllokohet përmes cAMP dhe PKA, çfarë edhe quhet Inotrophie/Lusitrophie pozitive e Simpatikusit. Gjithashtu gjatë relaksimit nxirret Ca nga qeliza përmes Na/Ca-Pump, çka është në dobi të repolarizimit të qelizës.
Përmes këtij mekanizmi kalciumi mund të nxirret më shpjetë jashtë dhe është më pas i gatshëm për proçesin e rigjenerimit.

Ajo që s'kam shumë të qartë, është fakti që pse duhet të jetë kështu në rastin e një Hyperkacemie :xx: 

Mendova se, Ca zytozolike aktivon Ca-Pump e SR sipas mekanizmit të mësipërm. Mund të mendohet që gjatë një Hyperkalcemie, ky mekanizëm vepron parallel me Na/Ca- Antiporter dhe fazën AP, duke bërë kështu që kumulativ të arrihet një potencial i shpejtë për repolarizimin e membranës , gjë që sjell shkurtimin e kësaj faze përmes Ca.

ndonjë ide tjetër?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Po kërkoj një herë ndihmë andej nga surratbuku lol

siç duket fsh ka nga çdo fushë anëtarë me lopatë, por nga mjekësia numëron me gishta  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Bej si te duash Angi une vetem Gjermanisht te lexoj dhe te kuptoj di.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Rri se mezi i mblodha mendimet shqip  :ngerdheshje: 

Po ta shkruaj në gjermanisht, mund të më japësh përgjigje?

Googlen kann ich auch selber lol wenn hier niemand sonst mir die Frage beantworten kann, kann ich auch morgen einen Prof. fragen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Das machst du sehr gut Angi. Ich bewundere dich, dass du so inteligent bist und vieles von Medizin verstehst, dass ist etwas besonders für dich, ich verstehe nur etwas von Chemie, mehr nicht, lange Zeit her ich habe alles vergessen. Frag besser einen Profi Angi  :buzeqeshje: 

Medizin eshte me mire te lexojne shqip keta anetare Angi :ngerdheshje: 

Mos u lodhni ta lexoni postimin tim se nuk ka te beje me temen :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Danke gloreta, bist ein Schatz, edhe pse s'më ndihmon dot  :perqeshje: 

Po dal një herë unë...ndoshta hyn ndonjë më vonë, që ha pykë nga fiziologjia lol

----------


## xfiles

nese me thua se çfare faza Plateau ta them une pergjigjen

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Uroj të më kuptosh, se vallahi është e vështirë të verbalizosh në shqip gjërat siç i mëson në gjermanisht, për shkak edhe të terminologjisë. Nejse, po i bie shkurt:

Siç duhet ta dish qelizat nervore zotërojnë një membranë elektrike që në qetësi zotëron një potencial të caktuar, si pasojë e diferencës së ngarkesës ionike(K/Na) që ekziston në dy anët e saj. Përhapja e informacionit aty ndodh me anë të potencialeve aksonike, shkurt AP. Membrana depolarizohet, repolarizohet,hyperpolarizohet, e kështu me rradhë.

Tani edhe qelizat e zemrës janë në gjëndje të krijonë AP. Potenciali i membranës në qetësi këtu është -70 mV, por nuk është stabil. Kjo ishte si intro, se s'dua të bëj fiziologji zemre këtu. Potenciali aksonik AP ka 4 faza:
    *  faza 1: Depolarizimi, ndryshimi i potencialit nga -70 mV në +30 mV midis pjesës intrazelulare dhe extrazelulare
    * faza 2: Pas arritjes së kulmit plus 30, vlera e potencialit ulet deri në afërsisht 0 mV dhe qëndron kështu konstante për një fare kohe *Plateauphase.*
    * faza 3: Repolarisimi, direkt pas fazës plateau
    * faza 4: vendosja e potencialit të qetësisë.



në figurë i korespondon pjesa 2 e grafikut.

----------


## s0ni

Angelina ka te bej me Absolute Refractory Period --> ARP eshte kohe si pune pushimi per Action Potential qe sado e forte te jete "stimuli" the Action Potential nuk ndizet.  

http://www.mfi.ku.dk/PPaulev/chapter11/images/11-2.jpg

Vine re ku eshte ARP ne fotografine, eshte ne Phase 2. (kliko ne foton ta besh te madhe)

Tani HyperCalcemia e ule poshte fazen e ARPs, duke ulur poshte ARP-ne e shkurton phasen e 2 (plateau). Plus edhe e shton (Increase Contraction)  kontraktim 

Kjo eshte e gjitha.

----------


## xfiles

me vjen keq se isha duke lozur
e tha kjo goca para meje,
it makes sense,
perderisa hyper calcemia rrit numrin e joneve te kalciumit e per rrjedhoje shpejtesine e ndryshimit te polaritetit, e per rrjedhoje shkurtimin e fazes plateau.
gjithmone shpejtesia e difuzionit rritet me perqendrimin.

ça desha une qe u bera inxhenier, ku ka si mjekesia.

----------


## Marya

> ça desha une qe u bera inxhenier, ku ka si mjekesia.


mos kujto se eshte vone te ndryshosh drejtimin e jetes! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Angelina ka te bej me Absolute Refractory Period --> ARP eshte kohe si pune pushimi per Action Potential qe sado e forte te jete "stimuli" the Action Potential nuk ndizet.  
> 
> http://www.mfi.ku.dk/PPaulev/chapter11/images/11-2.jpg
> 
> Vine re ku eshte ARP ne fotografine, eshte ne Phase 2. (kliko ne foton ta besh te madhe)
> 
> Tani HyperCalcemia e ule poshte fazen e ARPs, duke ulur poshte ARP-ne e shkurton phasen e 2 (plateau). Plus edhe e shton (Increase Contraction)  kontraktim 
> 
> Kjo eshte e gjitha.


jo s'mendoj se ka të bëj kjo :buzeqeshje: 

kjo që thu ti, është koha kur kanalet e natriumit janë të mbyllura, joatkive dhe nuk mund të krijohen AP, ka funksionin e mbrojtjes së zemrës nga një tetanizim i mundshëm.
Unë thashë që e di, pse plateau është e shkurtër, ka të bëjë me mënyrën si ndikon sympatikusi të formimi i tij. Unë s'po gjej pse duhet të jetë kshu pikërisht gjatë hyperkalcemisë. hyper do të thotë e lartë, dmth përqëndrimi i Ca në gjak është mbi normën. që Ca të hyjë në gjak duhet të aktivizohen kanale transportuese në membranë, në këtë rast një kanal Na/Ca që punon në antiport. Për këtë kanali për Na është i mbyllur. Kështu rritet edhe përqëndrimi i Ca brenda qelizës dhe bën që të shkurtohet faza plateau... i guess

----------


## xfiles

> mos kujto se eshte vone te ndryshosh drejtimin e jetes!


qe te dal mjek 40 vjeç thua ti,
eshte nje çmim qe nuk jam i gatshem te paguaj.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

nah,

x-so s'e sdu tia bej vetes temën çorap, por e ke totalisht gabim, madje do shtoja mentalitet tipik shqiptar. unë njoh shumë në fakultetin tim, që janë mbi 30 vjeç, një është madje 45 lol e kanë nisur sepse e kanë pasur pasion, për një arsye a tjetër nuk kanë mundur ta fillonin kur kanë qënë në moshën e duhur, por që me rrjedhjen e jetës a ndryshimin e kushteve vendosën drejt saj, është çështje pasioni mendoj, tip evokimi lol

----------


## daniel00

Në rast të hyperkalcemise, ka një ulje në kohëzgjatjen e fazës së II te potencialit të veprimit .
 Hiperkalcemia duke shtuar diferencen e përqëndrimit ndërmjet kalciumit intra- dhe ekstracelular, përshpejton hyrjen e kalciumit gjatë hapjes se kanaleve kalcike  që çon në një depolarizim më të shpejtë.

 Kjo është pasqyruar në EKG nga nje shkurtim i segmentit ST ,  kohëzgjatja e segmentit ST është e vështirë të matet.
 Perkundrazi ,intervali QT i korrigjuar (QTk) është i thjeshtë për t'u përdorur dhe plotësisht përfaqësues i ndryshimeve në segmentin ST , për të vlerësuar efektet e hyperkalcemisë.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

rrofsh daniel00 dmth mirë e paskam pasur :ngerdheshje:

----------


## daniel00

E ku e ke ndonjehere keq ti   :perqeshje: 

Edhe perkthimi im paska dalë me kuptim , çudi  :xx:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Kalcium  eshe shume i Lartë i gjakut
po prit te shikoj ca libra qe kam ketu te te them me shume

----------

